# some info please



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

hi guys and girls. We are looking to come over mid/late sept, for two weeks to look around at areas and propertys and decide were we want to live.We are looking to stay in Gandia Hoilday apartments Villalonga,could any one give us a personal view of the area ie. to eat, hire a car and most inportant for my partner the weather.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> hi guys and girls. We are looking to come over mid/late sept, for two weeks to look around at areas and propertys and decide were we want to live.We are looking to stay in Gandia Hoilday apartments Villalonga,could any one give us a personal view of the area ie. to eat, hire a car and most inportant for my partner the weather.



Not a clue!! (Sorry wrong answer lol), however, Stravinski, who comes on from time to time lives that way I believe and maybe some of the others here know of it????

We'll see ??

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure Graham Hunt and Strav will both help. Just a quick one - if you want to hire a car order it NOW. There is a HUGE dearth of cars with the rental companies this year.

I know the area over the past 7/8 years and it is one of the nicer areas of the coast IMHO. It has everything ....except a decent football team!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Yes Paul.....have a chat with Stravinsky! Within five minutes you'll know the location of every Aldi, Lidl, Poundstretcher, Iceland, and pastie shop.....plus every Brit ghetto meeting place on the mainland.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paul.I.O.W said:


> hi guys and girls. We are looking to come over mid/late sept, for two weeks to look around at areas and propertys and decide were we want to live.We are looking to stay in Gandia Hoilday apartments Villalonga,could any one give us a personal view of the area ie. to eat, hire a car and most inportant for my partner the weather.


Its the best area of the CB that you could choose, of course I'm biased. September is a pleasant month here usually, not too hot, as it can be in July / August.

On the road to Gandia from Villalonga is the Molicanyar restaurant Molí Canyar . Daily buffet about €9, all you can eat.

The area has a good share of national parks, blue flag beaches, beautiful countryside, and the people in this area are very friendly. Train connections to Valencia are every half hour from Gandia and costs about €6 return.

We are only an hour from Alicante airport and 45 mins from Valencia airport

If you need specific info then dont hesitate to ask


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

do you mean kiss ball or the real game!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

And contrary to what that numpty Xtreme says, although there are Brits around, its not something that I actually notice that much.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

grahunt said:


> Get in touch with Nick Snelling. He lives just outside Gandia. Not active on this forum but can easily be found online.
> PM me for mail address if you want it.


 Why doesnt he just use someone who lives here that _does_ use the forums


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

grahunt said:


> Get in touch with Nick Snelling. He lives just outside Gandia. Not active on this forum but can easily be found online.
> PM me for mail address if you want it.



You like this guy dont you Graham!!! 

Jo xxx ooops :focus::focus::focus:


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

*Didn't know Stravinsky was in that area*

Treat me nicely people I have not checked out everything
Do I like Nick? Yeah.
He tells it as it is not a glossed over version and not the hrror flick that certain people prefer

Like Stravinsky's info too. Don't want to steal your thunder


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> hi guys and girls. We are looking to come over mid/late sept, for two weeks to look around at areas and propertys and decide were we want to live.We are looking to stay in Gandia Hoilday apartments Villalonga,could any one give us a personal view of the area ie. to eat, hire a car and most inportant for my partner the weather.


Hello Paul

I'm from the I.O.W also but now live in Spain. whereabouts are you on the Island

Caz


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the info stravinsky.please could you let us know if there is any tapas bars in walking distance of villalonga pic on ad looks remote? Steve ,I was hoping the car hire would be better late sept


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> Hello Paul
> 
> I'm from the I.O.W also but now live in Spain. whereabouts are you on the Island
> 
> Caz


I live in Ventnor


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Steve ,I was hoping the car hire would be better late sept


Who knows? Not a risk I would take. By late September a lot of the long-stayers will be back and many of these have historically hired a small cheap car for weeks at a time.

Where you are going you will NEED a car - it's not deepest, darkest Benidorm.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Yes Paul.....have a chat with Stravinsky! Within five minutes you'll know the location of every Aldi, Lidl, Poundstretcher, Iceland, and pastie shop.....plus every Brit ghetto meeting place on the mainland.


don't think he's found Iceland yet


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

grahunt said:


> Like Stravinsky's info too. Don't want to steal your thunder


Eh?
No, not about "thunder" just about keeping the info on the forums for other people to use should they want to 

Car hire here in September in this area won't be a problem. Right now, the prices are hiked, but come September wont be a problem. I usually use Victoria Car Hire ... well.. I used to before I moved here. They were always there or thereabouts price wise and never let me down.

I dont go to Villanonga that much tbh as its not somewhere you go unless you have to when you live here ..... bit out of the way. You'll always find a tapas bar around though 

There are some fantastic drives around though, up through the valleys in the Alcoy direction. Mind you if you are looking for property then I guess you wont have much time for that


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Strav, how can you say that car hire won't be a problem? We have never in the 30 years that I have been coming/staying had a situation where the car hire companies can't buy in enough cars to then rent out? How can anybody predict what will happen when they have to return their next block of leased cars. In Málaga in June 2008 the car hire companies leased in 19,000 cars - this year 1,800!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Strav, how can you say that car hire won't be a problem? We have never in the 30 years that I have been coming/staying had a situation where the car hire companies can't buy in enough cars to then rent out? How can anybody predict what will happen when they have to return their next block of leased cars. In Málaga in June 2008 the car hire companies leased in 19,000 cars - this year 1,800!!


How can I say it? Experience of the area I guess . In September the holiday makers will have gone back. This isnt an all year round tourist destination like some areas in the South. Here in the out of season months its a lot quieter

I just logged on to Victoria Car hire to book a car in September, and no problem. I even have friends that are out here at the moment and hired a car at short notice, again no problem.

In Benidorm a week or so ago (cant remember the name of the hire company) there were loads of hire cars outside the rental office of a large company on the N332 running through the town.

I guess if what you say happens and the companies dont reinvest then there will be a lot of car hire companies closing down and a further disaster for the tourist industry.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, MY experience up until this year would have been excatly the same but there have been NO hire cars available on spec at both Alicante and Murcia airports in the past fortnight. One of my best friends has a car-hire on Calahonda, Costa del Sol and she is desperate to sub-lease cars forward into November. 

If you re-read the expat forums south of Alicante you will see that it has been the biggest talking point al summer. Glad you are "safe".


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, MY experience up until this year would have been excatly the same but there have been NO hire cars available on spec at both Alicante and Murcia airports in the past fortnight. .


Well .... that doesnt really suprise me Steve .... after all its getting in to the main holiday period and if they dont sell out their stock now then they should be worried.

Now come September when everyone has gone back to school, I'd be pretty sure there will be availability.

Having said that, I've booked up everything in the UK for a trip I'm making in October.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

From a couple of weeks ago

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...oming-over-holiday-soon-needing-hire-car.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> From a couple of weeks ago
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...oming-over-holiday-soon-needing-hire-car.html
> 
> Jo xxx


Fair comment, but Malaga this isn't and September is out of season


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Fair comment, but Malaga this isn't and September is out of season



No, I know, but the business side is the same????

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> don't think he's found Iceland yet


Or a decent barber Lynn!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Amigo Autos
Somone on another forum booked yesterday for the 10th August for Gandia
No problem


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the info sounds like the place I was looking for no pastes or fish and chips, as to car hire as you say I will need one to get around so a bit confused on that point??


----------

